# Trades & the GD Devil Site.



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

My wife is going to kill me when I get home. I got 4 boxes in today at my office, and they all have death written all over them. The best I can hope for is she will get loaded tonight while out with the girls, and forget this ever happened.

Anyway, the Devil sites got me this week. 5Vegas Miami, Cien Anos, Sancho Panzas, Padillia Sigs, GoFs and ITC 10's spell doom for me. However, Bully came through in the Tat Black trade, and killed my wish list with a couple ISOM's I wanted, along with a Shark and a couple more GoF's.

Then of course, there is my incessant search for Liberty's. These are the 2005's, trader with a member on another forum. He shot me with a Party 160 tag-a-long.

Good haul, but I can not be near the Devil Sites any more!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Those look like some mighty good GoF.....Man hope you have the room


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Incredible haul. 

I love the Miami.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet Ass haul Ron!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice pickups. You make me jealous... Enjoy them


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul Ron!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm f'd when I get home man. I got to sneak this $h!t in the house man!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW! What a haul those GoF's look yum meh!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

yowza
my wallet just hurts thinking of all those delicious morsels
but... must.... fight.... urges...
whatever would become of us without that devil site


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I'd suggest considering your next investment to be in a flack jacket!:biggrin:

Those sticks are sure to draw fire!!:dribble:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW Coastie nice


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have still yet to use the devil site


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> I have still yet to use the devil site


Stay away from it!It will bring you nothing but trouble!(besides,you may be bidding against me & run the price up!):roflmao:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

great haul


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

those are some awesome pic ups


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Great haul there!!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Time for a preemptive strike. Call her now. Tell her you're going out for dinner together at her favorite restaurant. Buy her drinks, lots of drinks and then on the way home, "Oh by the way honey........."


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

You're all sinners.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

The BOSS is gonna have your N*TS Ron!!!


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I'm f'd when I get home man. I got to sneak this $h!t in the house man!


Dear Toasted and fellow b/sotLEAF,
You are not only screwed when you get home, but you're also f'd, as well. Let me explain....first, you are sneaking them in the house. Been there done that! Not a pleasant site to see a grown man seeking ways to fool his bride. Next, you say you are done with the DEVIL site....another screwjob. I have said this so many times, I cant tell you where it began and where it ends. I have sat in the garage waiting for the local UPS/FedEx guy to beat my wife home a million times! Most of the time, I lost! 
So, with 22k tucked away safely in my humi (and still counting), I have succumed to my addiction. Now, all I do is sit around thinking of ways I can get into the humidor with my newly (dont need) bought smokes. Today, I met the FED/EX guy from Holt's to deliver my Pepin Fumadores, so that is an easy sneak in. She wont know because she is working overtime. Still have another box or two coming from the Devil (supposed to arrive tomorrow) and I hope to intercept these, as well. I admit...I am hooked....am a deceitful prostitute to these leafy tasties! I want to stop (nahhhhhhhhhhhh!) just for a little while!!!!
We need more than a 12 step program...any ideas!!!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice haul Ron, may I suggest you slip the lil lady $100. and insist she has a grand time this evening w/the girls.

Chuck, all I can come up with is you take 12 GIANT steps due North, ya might end up in Atlanta and I can meet ya there to assist in ridding you of that terrable, nasty, oh so good habit of yours! just trying to help!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Bahahahahahahahahah!

She wasn't home!!

I got away with it!

For now that is.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Now you have some smokes for a few days Ron!! :roflmao:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

one hell of a haul pro


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

As long as she can't see the credit card that you used to pay for it...your set! I actually have one card that we've both designated as my cigar card. So long as I just use it for the smokes-I'm golden.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> As long as she can't see the credit card that you used to pay for it...your set! I actually have one card that we've both designated as my cigar card. So long as I just use it for the smokes-I'm golden.


My wife finally gave up.She even agreed to let me build a Walk In Humi in the basement!!!As long as I don't say anything about the shoes & purses,she won't say anything about the cigars!:whoohoo:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Holy crap what cigars... I will be in t he corner drooling if anyone needs me!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

JonDot said:


> My wife finally gave up.She even agreed to let me build a Walk In Humi in the basement!!!As long as I don't say anything about the shoes & purses,she won't say anything about the cigars!:whoohoo:


That's similar to our plan! We were actually in a Coach outlet just today, haha.

Walk in Humi? Next time I come home, I'm going to come bunk with you!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

now that's big ballin !


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

You need a alibi-dor...this is a coolerdor or other storage device either off-campus or in an extremely unlikely location. Crawl spaces work well.

Put the new babies in the hide-a-dor for six...seven months. Then slither them into your normal stash. If the lovely bride, otherwise know as SWMBO (she who must be obeyed), asks if those are new, you can honestly look her straight in the eye and say, "Nah...I've had these for MONTHS!"


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Oxman said:


> SWMBO (she who must be obeyed)"


I refer to her as "The Ruling Class", or "The Ball" (as in the ball and chain)


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Bahahahahahahahahah!
> 
> She wasn't home!!
> 
> ...


You're a madman!

"Hey, I'm Ron and I have a cigar addiction!"

(crowd) "Hey Ron!"


----------

